# 2012 Water cooled PC build



## Cndmeatshield (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey there all. I'm Cory and like to post this link to my build
http://www.flickr.com/photos/79553991@N05/
the descriptions in each photo contains the links of the products used
I'm also creating a video log and will upload it to youtube when it's ready.

About this build
Case:  Haf X
CPU: AMD 8150  Water block EK Full Copper
MB : ASUS Crosshair V Formula  Water block EK Crosshair
GPU: 2X EVGA 480  Water block Danger Den
Ram: Gskill G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB
Rad: Phobya G-Changer 360
SSD:G.SKILL Phoenix Pro Series FM-25S2S-240
HD : Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB
PS : CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200

This is my first water cooled build mod of ANY sort, I have planned this out and carefully selected every piece for the best results.  it's taken a good 4 months for purchasing and 1 month for modding building.   
I started with a Haf X PC case and had it striped and nickle plated. 
The vid water blocks are from Danger den and the MB and CPU blocks are from EK bought through Dazmode here in Toronto.  
The manifolds are build by me using a pex style manifold. 
http://www.pexsupply.com/Sioux-Chie...d-w-1-2-Crimp-Ball-Valves-3-outlets-5435000-p
I went this route b/c I wanted each component to have cool water and not have it add heat every stage.  The manifold is fed via 2 1/2" ins to equal pressure and flow concerns.  They also have brass ball valves to help regulate flow if needed.  Also and easy way to lock off part of the system IF components need to be replaced.  

If you have any questions about this please ask  
I look forward to modding the PC that this one is replacing


----------



## Iceni (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice, I like your work with those bulkheads.


----------



## Cndmeatshield (Jun 1, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 1, 2012)

Very awesome looking! I'd build something similar if I had the money/skill to do such a thing!


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 1, 2012)

Loving the copper piping, not going to lie.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 1, 2012)

My HAF-X just wants to hide in shame now


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 2, 2012)

That is the closest thing to sex most nerds will ever see.


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 2, 2012)

rectifryer said:


> That is the closest thing to sex most nerds will ever see.



LOL is that some MJ in the back?


----------



## Cndmeatshield (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello all  
As everyone in my film world in on holidays I had a chance to put together my build videos
I've cut them to be about 6-10 mins long so they are easy to watch. 
please let me know what you think
Part 1: Parts Intro
Part 2: The build
Part 3: Parts of the Assembly
Part 4: Voiding Warranties
Enjoy


----------

